
Laid off?  the one thing you absolutely need to do on the first day - theunixbeard
https://www.expatsoftware.com/Articles/2008/05/laid-off-one-thing-you-absolutely-need.html
======
greenyoda
> _You have a pile of saving and a severance package._

You might also have a family whose food, shelter, education and medical care
still need to be paid for. And even if you're a single person in your
twenties, you might want to use that pile of savings for your retirement (or
to buy a home in the future) instead of impulsively blowing it on a wild trip.

------
wglb
Alternatively, work at defining the next step of your career. Work no more
than 6 hours per day on this, you are likely stressed, include rest in your
cycle.

Network extensively, habitually.

------
anoncoward111
>You're in IT right?

Nope

>Just book a flight to Bangkok bro are you kidding me? Go have a beer

First of all Chiang Mai is better and secondly this one-size-fits-all advise
is not going to help most people get back on their feet.

